# اسئلة واجوبة مسيحية جدا...



## مسلمة2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة
انا فتاة اهتم بدراسة الاديان ومن بين اهم الاديان اللتي تجذبني اليها هي المسيحية لذلك اردت منكم اخوتي ان تجاوبوني على هذه التساؤلات وانا ساطرح الواحد تلو الخر عندما تجاوبوني عن تساؤلاتي اي بمعنى آخر عندما نتهي من جواب السؤال وافهمه ننتقل الى الاخر .
ولكن قبل هذا اريد وعدا منكم بان لانخرج عن الموضوع ولاتضعولي روابط لاني لااحبها.:Love_Letter_Send:

( الأقانيم والتثليث ) من أين جائت كلمة التثليث؟ فهي غير موجودة بالكتاب  المقدس!!
رجاءً إدعمولي كلامكم بنصوص الكتاب المقدس, نحتاج إلى كلمة التثليث أو الثالوث المقدس, إنه أصل العقيدة عندالمسيحيين  بل أصل الأصول ... فكيف لا يذكر ولا مرة واحدة هذه الكلمة في الكتاب كله. ؟


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة من المسيح 

اختى مسلمة 2

بعد التحية 

الحقيقة انا مفهوم الثالوث المقدس ورد فى الكتاب المقدس

مثلا عن المعمودية لما المسيح كان بيتعمد وهو الابن  سمع الجمسيع صوت من السماء يقول هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى بة سررت (الاب) وظهرن حمامة على  فوق راس المسيح  تتدل على سلامة ومحبتة (الروح القدس )

وبالتالى الاب (صوت اللة من السماء )

الابن (المسيح)

الروح القدس (الحمامة المستقرة على راس المسيح )

وهنا مواقف كثيرة 

واوعدك لما ابحث كويس هبقى اذكر لك المصارد


----------



## صوت الرب (19 سبتمبر 2008)

[q-bible]الَّذِي جَعَلَنَا كُفَاةً لأَنْ نَكُونَ خُدَّامَ عَهْدٍ جَدِيدٍ. لاَ الْحَرْفِ بَلِ الرُّوحِ. لأَنَّ الْحَرْفَ يَقْتُلُ وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يُحْيِي[/q-bible]


----------



## geegoo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة
انا فتاة اهتم بدراسة الاديان ومن بين اهم الاديان اللتي تجذبني اليها هي المسيحية لذلك اردت منكم اخوتي ان تجاوبوني على هذه التساؤلات وانا ساطرح الواحد تلو الخر عندما تجاوبوني عن تساؤلاتي اي بمعنى آخر عندما نتهي من جواب السؤال وافهمه ننتقل الى الاخر .
ولكن قبل هذا اريد وعدا منكم بان لانخرج عن الموضوع ولاتضعولي روابط لاني لااحبها.:Love_Letter_Send:
*ادبا و ذوقا لا تشترطي شيئا علي من يجاوبك ...*
*الروابط يتم وضعها للاجابة علي المواضيع المكررة ...*
*فالمنتدي ليس مفتوحا لمجرد تسجيل تواجد حتي لو بالتكرار ...*
*و لا يوجد معني لفتح موضوع جديد و محتواه قديم و مكرر ..*

( الأقانيم والتثليث ) من أين جائت كلمة التثليث؟ فهي غير موجودة بالكتاب المقدس!!
رجاءً إدعمولي كلامكم بنصوص الكتاب المقدس, نحتاج إلى كلمة التثليث أو الثالوث المقدس, إنه أصل العقيدة عندالمسيحيين بل أصل الأصول ... 
*من فضلك لا تقرري شيئا من عندك خاصة عند كلامك في موضوع لا علم لك به ..*
* الكلام المرسل غير مقبول ...*
فكيف لا يذكر ولا مرة واحدة هذه الكلمة في الكتاب كله. ؟ 
* الثالوث القدوس و عقيدتنا في التثليث و التوحيد هي عنوان لتفصيل ايماني عن طبيعة الله ...*
*كشفه الله لنا من خلال كلمته المحيية في الكتاب المقدس ..*
*هذا العنوان لا يختلف اثنان من المؤمنين علي مضمونه ...*
*اذا اردت ان تعرفي المضمون فلك ذلك ..*


----------



## taten (19 سبتمبر 2008)

- فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس.
متى 19:28
ياريت تقرى كتاب إعتراف الأيمان فى الكنيسة الأولى
( د. جورج عوض إبراهيم)
اول ماوردت كلمة ثالوث كان فى كتابات ثاؤفيلس الانطاكى اسقف انطاكية حوالى عام 180 م


----------



## enass (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس.
متى 19:28*

*من قال لك ان التثليث غير موجود بالكتاب المقدس
فهو مخطأ*


----------



## مسلمة2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الاجابات


----------



## مسلمة2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السؤال الثاني 
( الصلب والفداء )  لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟
يؤمن النصارى بعدل الله وأنه إله عادل . وقد ذكر كتابهم المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي : 
( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ] 
( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية 
( 3 ) لعنة التربة التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في حياته على الأرض [ تكوين 3 عدد 17 - 19 ] 
( 4 ) عقوبة الرب للحية التي أغوت حواء بأن جعلها تسعى على بطنها [ تكوين 3 عدد 14 ]
والسؤال المطروح هو : بما أن الله عادل . . وقد صالحنا بصلب المسيح المزعوم . . فلماذا لم تنتهي هذه العقوبات . ؟  لماذا ما زالت الحية تسعى على بطنها ؟ لماذا ما زالت المرأة تصاب بأوجاع الحمل والولادة ؟ لماذا لم تنتهي العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية ؟ 
ألستم تقولون أن الله صالحنا بموت المسيح على الصليب فلماذا ما زالت المرأة تلد بالأوجاع  - لدرجة أن البعض منهن يستخدمن المخدر من شدة الألم - ولماذا عقاب الاشتياق ما زال موجوداً منها ومن الرجل ؟ ولماذا ما زال عقاب الرب للحية بأن تمشي على بطنها مستمراً ( تكوين 3 عدد 14 )  ؟؟! 
أين هو عدل الله بحسب إيمانكم ؟؟ ونلاحظ أيضا أن الله  أعطى عقوبة لآدم " بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً .. ملعونة الأرض بسببك . بالتعب تأكل منها " ( تكوين 3عدد 19،17) فإذا كانت قصة الخلاص المسيحية هي حقيقة فلماذا ما تزال هذه العقوبات قائمة ؟! أم أنها باقية للذكرى كما قال البابا شنودة في إحدى كتاباته ؟!!! 
هل من عدل الله بعد أن خلصنا المسيح وصالحنا أن يُبقي هذه العقوبات ؟


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مسلمة2 قال:


> السؤال الثاني
> ( الصلب والفداء )  لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟
> يؤمن النصارى بعدل الله وأنه إله عادل . وقد ذكر كتابهم المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي :
> ( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ]
> ...



سلام المسيح

مرحب بكى 

الصلب والفداء ليس لة دخل بالام الولادة والكلام دة موضوع الفداذ تم من اجل عودة العلاقة بين اللة و الانسان بعد ان عصى ادام اللة 

سلام المسيح


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مسلمة2 قال:


> السؤال الثاني





مسلمة2 قال:


> ( الصلب والفداء ) لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟
> يؤمن النصارى بعدل الله وأنه إله عادل . وقد ذكر كتابهم المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي :
> ( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ]
> ( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية
> ...


 
الصديقه الفاضله ..
لنصحح معا اللبس الواقع عندك ..
فكفارة المسيح لنا كانت لعقاب الموت ..

Gen 2:16
واوصى الرب الاله ادم قائلا: «من جميع شجر الجنة تاكل اكلا

Gen 2:17 واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تاكل منها لانك يوم تاكل منها *موتا تموت*».


فالعقاب الوحيد للخطية كان الموت


*Eze 18:4*​
​ها كل النفوس هي لي. نفس الأب كنفس الابن. كلاهما لي. النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت.

*Rom 6:16* ألستم تعلمون أن الذي تقدمون ذواتكم له عبيدا للطاعة أنتم عبيد للذي تطيعونه إما* للخطية للموت* أو للطاعة للبر؟


Jas 1:15 ثم الشهوة إذا حبلت تلد خطية، والخطية إذا كملت تنتج موتا.



وافتدانا المسيح من الموت .. ​
[q-bible] Rom 5:11[/q-bible][q-bible] وليس ذلك فقط بل نفتخر أيضا بالله بربنا يسوع المسيح الذي نلنا به الآن المصالحة.[/q-bible]

[q-bible]


Rom 5:12 من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع.
[/q-bible]


لهذا فلا علاقة بصلب المسيح باتعاب الحمل و الولاده وما الي ذلك ..

اتركك مع تلك المقاله




> * كفارة المسيح*





> *بقلم الدكتور القس عادل تاوضروس*
> 
> 
> إن كفارة المسيح هي عمله لأجل خلاص البشر من اللعنة الواقعة عليهم بسبب ما جاء في الشريعة، وتهدف لمصالحتهم مع الله "المسيح أيضاً تألم مرة واحدة من أجل الخطايا. البار من أجل الأثمة لكي يقربنا إلى الله“ (1بطرس 18:3).
> ...


 

----------------
ملاحظه : برجاء عدم وضع اكثر من سؤال في موضوع واحد التزاما بقوانين القسم​


----------



## الحوت (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مسلمة2 قال:


> هل من عدل الله بعد أن خلصنا المسيح وصالحنا أن يُبقي هذه العقوبات ؟


 
*هذه العقوبات بقت لتذكرنا باننا نحن سبب كل هذا ..*

*وتذكرنا بما فعله الله لاجلنا ..*

*الصلب والفداء في المسيحيه يا مسلمة2   لا يجعل من الانسان الها لا يخطئ ولكن لان عقاب الخطية الموجهه ضد الله في الكتاب المقدس هي الموت الابدي قدم الله نفسه ذبيحه عنا لكي لا نهلك هلاك ابدي حتى يستطيع الانسان ان يتوب اذا اخطئ ويغسل خطيئة بدم المسيح .*


----------



## مسلمة2 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بعدما صلب المسيح تقولون ان الهدف هو خلاصنا من الخطية ولكن ما التغيير الملموس الذي ظهر سواء معنوي او مادي.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*اقراي دة 
http://www.summersidecommunity.net/arabic/ch.books1/zak4.htm*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح 

يا مسلمة 2 


على ما اعتقد ان الردود كفاية  ولكن هوضح نقطة واحدة بس

بتقولى فين التغير الملموس ؟؟

فعلا فى تغير واضح وملموس ومحسوس وهو بمجرد ايمانك بيسوع المسيح كمخلص شخصى ليكى وتتبعى تعاليمة بما فيةها محبة الاعداء  تصيرى عضو ة فى ملكوت اللة اى فى السماء والحياة الابدية والمسيح هو الوحيد الذى ضمن لكى ولى وللكل الحياة الابدية لمن يتبعة  لانة قال انا هو القيامة و الحياة 
سلام المسيح


----------



## enass (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مسلمة2 قال:


> بعدما صلب المسيح تقولون ان الهدف هو خلاصنا من الخطية ولكن ما التغيير الملموس الذي ظهر سواء معنوي او مادي.



*التغيير الملموس
عند تسليم حياتك للرب يسوع هنا يكون التغير
تشعرين بالسلام والمحبة والامان

 المسيح جاء ليخلص البشر من الخطيئة من امان به
سيحيا.. وهذا هو الهدف الحياة الابدية مع المسيح*


----------



## fredyyy (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مسلمة2 قال:


> لعنة التربة
> لماذا ما زالت الحية تسعى على بطنها ؟
> .....


 

*آيات من الكتاب المقدس *

رومية 8 : 21 
لأَنَّ *الْخَلِيقَةَ* نَفْسَهَا أَيْضاً *سَتُعْتَقُ مِنْ عُبُودِيَّةِ الْفَسَادِ* إِلَى *حُرِّيَّةِ مَجْدِ أَوْلاَدِ اللهِ*. ​بطرس الثانية 3 : 13 
وَلَكِنَّنَا *بِحَسَبِ وَعْدِهِ نَنْتَظِرُ سَمَاوَاتٍ جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضاً جَدِيدَةً،* يَسْكُنُ فِيهَا الْبِرُّ. 

​رؤيا يوحنا 21 : 5 
وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ «*هَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيداً*». وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ، فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ *الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ*». 

​


----------



## Mor Antonios (20 سبتمبر 2008)

> ( الأقانيم والتثليث ) من أين جائت كلمة التثليث؟ فهي غير موجودة بالكتاب المقدس!!


التثليث او مصطلح الثالوث:هو مصطلح وضعه الآباء وعلماء اللاهوت للدلالة على الآب،والابن, والروح القدس.
اذا هو مصطلح للدلالة على ما سبق ان اوضحه لك الاخوة في المداخلات السابقة،....
تماما مثل مصطلح التوحيد اذا فتشت في القران لن تجدي كلمة التوحيد بهذا اللفظ ممكن تجدي كلمة (أحد) في القران لكن اقول عن كلمة التوحيد بعينها.. 
خلاصة القول الثالوث اوالتثليث هو مصلح للدلالة على الله الواحد المثلث الاقانيم.


----------



## Mor Antonios (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مسلمة2 قال:


> فإذا كانت قصة الخلاص المسيحية هي حقيقة فلماذا ما تزال هذه العقوبات قائمة ؟! أم أنها باقية للذكرى كما قال البابا شنودة في إحدى كتاباته ؟!!!


 على كل حال اسلوب طرح السؤال (يؤمن النصارة..الخ) يدل على انك تقتبسين من المواقع الاسلامية...المهم:
اين قال قداسة البابا شنوده ان العقوبات باقية للذكرى ووضعتي اشارات الاستفهام والتعجب بعد قوله!..انت مطالبه بوضع الشاهد...لكي نعرف سياق كلام قداسة البابا شنودة...وارجوا من الاخوة المحاورين الانتظار حتى تضع لنا الاخت الفاضلة الشاهد لاننا لا نحب الكلام المرسل الغير مبني على الادلة والمراجع؟.


----------



## Kiril (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا اعطانا ان نرث معه الحياة الابدية...........اعظم هدية ممكنة
انشكره ام نقول نريد المزيد
احنا تراب منساتهلش.....زنبقي نقول متشكرين


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخت المسلمة الفاضلة 




مسلمة2 قال:


> ( الأقانيم والتثليث ) من أين جائت كلمة التثليث؟ فهي غير موجودة بالكتاب المقدس!!





مسلمة2 قال:


> رجاءً إدعمولي كلامكم بنصوص الكتاب المقدس, نحتاج إلى كلمة التثليث أو الثالوث المقدس, إنه أصل العقيدة عندالمسيحيين بل أصل الأصول ... فكيف لا يذكر ولا مرة واحدة هذه الكلمة في الكتاب كله. ؟



ليس هناك اي عيب ان تظهر بعض الكلمات في التفسير اللاهوتي ولا تكون بمنطوقها في الكتاب المقدس ، بل تكون روحا وفكرا في سياق النص .

والا ...

فكيف خرج المسلمون بكلمات مثل :

التوحيد ، البسلمة ، الحوقلة ؟؟؟

وكلها غير موجودة في القرآن 

اتمنى ان تعرفي ما هي الكلمات التي وضعتها لك 
التوحيد = القول بان الله واحد 
البسملة = بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحوقلة = لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 

وكلها كما ترين كلمات غير موجودة في القرآن ، ولكنها موجودة في الفكر الاسلامي ، فهل هذا يشينها وينفي عنها كونها كلمات تعبر عن مضمون قرآني ؟؟؟

لا داعي للتعصب ومحاولة لتصيد اخطاء غير موجودة .

مع التحية


----------



## رجل مؤمن (21 سبتمبر 2008)

يا أختي المسلمة ، هم يجيبونك لكن أغلب توقيعاتهم تنقم على الإسلام ، اسأليهم هل المنطق يقول 1=3


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (21 سبتمبر 2008)

رجل مؤمن قال:


> يا أختي المسلمة ، هم يجيبونك لكن أغلب توقيعاتهم تنقم على الإسلام ، اسأليهم هل المنطق يقول 1=3



هل من المنطق ان تكون عقلك روحك و جسدك = 1؟
هل المنطق ان يكون 1*1*1=1 ؟
هل المنطق ان يكون الشمس و الحرارة و شعاعه= 1؟ 

هل المنطق يقول ان الله لا يقدر ان يتجسد؟

اي ده

غريبة دي :t9:


----------



## رجل مؤمن (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السؤال الأول نعم منطقي
 السؤال الثاني غبي
السؤال الثالث وكأنك لا تعيشين في 2009
السؤال الرابع غريب .
والنتيجة للأسف لم تعرفي طريق الحق


----------



## rana1981 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

رجل مؤمن قال:


> السؤال الأول نعم منطقي
> السؤال الثاني غبي
> السؤال الثالث وكأنك لا تعيشين في 2009
> السؤال الرابع غريب .
> والنتيجة للأسف لم تعرفي طريق الحق



*هلا اذا انت مو عاجبك شي ليش حضرتك اعد عم تشارك بالمنتدى تبعنا 

فريح حالك وحاج تحكي على كيفك نحنا مالنا بحاجة لنضيع وقتنا بحكيك *


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (21 سبتمبر 2008)

رجل مؤمن قال:


> السؤال الأول نعم منطقي
> السؤال الثاني غبي
> السؤال الثالث وكأنك لا تعيشين في 2009
> السؤال الرابع غريب .
> والنتيجة للأسف لم تعرفي طريق الحق


الاول طبعا منطقي
الثاني اين الغباء؟ 
الثالث انا اعيش في 2009 و انت كما لو انك تجيب باختصار لان ليس لديك ما تقول
الرابع اين الغرابة؟ هل الله لا يستطيع ان يتجسد؟ انكم تحدون من الله كما لو انه لا يستطيع ان يفعل ذلك ان اراد
و النتيجة انك مقفل لعقلك بمفتاح و رميت هذا المفتاح بعرض المحيط...اذا لا فائدة!


----------



## Mor Antonios (21 سبتمبر 2008)

رجل مؤمن قال:


> يا أختي المسلمة ، هم يجيبونك لكن أغلب توقيعاتهم تنقم على الإسلام ، اسأليهم هل المنطق يقول 1=3


ياعين عليك يا ابو المنطق ..اذا اسمع هذا التحدي امام كل اهل المنتدي...اعطني من الكتاب المقدس ايه تثبت فيها كلامك 1=3 مع العلم باننا نقول الله واحد ،،وفي قانون الايمان الذي يردده كل مسيحيي العالم اجمع بدون استثناء نقول نؤمن باله واحد.....والا ستكون عديم المنطق..هيا اني انتظر...
وانصحك بقراءه ردود الاخوة من البداية ..هذه نصيحة لكي لا تُوقع نفسك بمأزق الجاهل الذي يكتب من غير ان يعرف ما مدى تطور الاجابة منذ البداية.


----------



## selvr (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 أغسطس 2009)

اقتباس  
   المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مسلمة2    




 بعدما صلب المسيح تقولون ان الهدف هو خلاصنا من الخطية ولكن ما التغيير الملموس الذي ظهر سواء معنوي او مادي.   


لانستطيع وصف هذا التغير بكلمات ولكن اختى تستطيعى ان تعرفى هذا التغير بنفسك متى لمس الرب قلبك


----------



## Kerya_Layson (22 أغسطس 2009)

_*
نعمه وسلام لجميع



			يا أختي المسلمة ، هم يجيبونك لكن أغلب توقيعاتهم تنقم على الإسلام ، اسأليهم هل المنطق يقول 1=3
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 هل من المنطق ياابو المنطق ان تكذب وتدعى ما ليس بالكتاب المقدس
اين نظرك يارجل حينما تقرء الكتاب يقول
ان لا الله الا الله الوووووووووووووواحد... وليس الاحدددد

الاخت مسلمه   
1_نحن هنا ليس نصارى 
النصارى هؤلاء بدعه لا تمت مسيحيتنا عن قريب او عن بعيد
فلا تفرضى ما اخطء القران فى فهمه علينا

2_ما دخل عقاب الرب للمرئه والحيه فى عمل الفداء؟؟..... فالنصيحه عدم خلط فداء البشريه بعقوبه قد اقرها الله
3_






			بعدما صلب المسيح تقولون ان الهدف هو خلاصنا من الخطية ولكن ما التغيير الملموس الذي ظهر سواء معنوي او مادي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كل من نالو الخلاص بدم المسيح يعرفون جيدا هذا التغير فى حياتهم ولا تعرفيه انتى ...ذلك لعدم يمانك بعمل الفداء
اكبر تغير ملموس هو تغير الذين يؤمنون باسمه فقط من اناس خطاه ضالين فى طرق الشر الى طرق المحبه التى هى بلا مقابل وكل اعمال المحبه التى كلمنا عنها المسيح والتى نادى بها الرسل والقديسين ومازلات فى كل ابنائه
اما من لم يخلص فهو مازال بالشر والانفصال عن الله فهو يتسائل عن التغير لانه ما زاق التغير الا بايمانه الحقيقى الوارد عن قبول المسيح مخلصا الى الابد ليس الوارد عن طريق  كلمات تقال او عقلا اصم
*_


----------

